# ISO Carrot recipes



## amber (Sep 6, 2005)

I have some carrotts in my garden that need to be used.  Any ideas?  I have already requested a recipe for carrott cake in the desserts forum.  I let the carrotts get too big, so they may be a bit bitter.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## CARO (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess it will have to be vats of soup! 

I make mine very simply, just frying onion, adding sliced carrots and not-too-much potato [for thickening] then water plus s and p and vegetable stock powder.   I like the flavour of tarragon in it - I use dried - but coriander seems to be the herb used in commercial carrot soup here in the UK.  When it's all soft I blend it.  Freezes so well and always useful!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes!  Caro brought up a good idea about freezing.  Cook them and put them in freezer bags to add to your soups and stews.
Orange jello is good with grated carrots in it too...and there is a salad that uses diced carrots...cauliflower...broccoli...and use a sweetened horseradish mayo dressing over it.  Good luck!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 6, 2005)

CARROT PIE

 ​2 cups carrots, cooked, pureed           
 2 eggs              
1 cup evaporated milk
¼ cup soft butter                          
 ½ tsp.each, nutmeg & cinnamon
¼ tsp. ginger                                        
 1 9” pie crust
Sugared pecans

 

Preheat oven to 375.  Mix everything together, and pour into a 9" pie shell.  Top with sugared pegans.  Bake for 45-5 minutes, til knife inserted comes out clean.

 

Sugared pecans:  Melt 1T butter, stir in 1T brown sugar, and ½  cup pecan haves; stir til coated.


----------



## amber (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you so much caro, Kaylinda, daisy, and marmalady.  All of your recipes sound great.  I think I will try the soup, freezing some fresh sliced carrotts too, the carrott fritters, and the carrott pie, as well as make a carrotte cake.  That should take care of my small crop of carrotts   Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## mish (Sep 7, 2005)

CARROT SOUFFLÉ

7 cups chopped carrot (about 2 lbs)
2/3 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup fat-free sour cream
3 Tbsp all-purpose flour
2 Tbsp butter, melted
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 tsp salt
3 large eggs, lightly beaten
cooking spray
1 tsp powdered sugar 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Cook carrots in boiling water 15 minutes or until very tender; drain. Place carrots in a food processor; process until smooth. Add granulated sugar and next 7 ingredients (granulated sugar through eggs); pulse to combine. 

Spoon mixture into a 2-quart baking dish coated with cooking spray. Bake at 350 degrees F for 40 minutes or until puffed and set. Sprinkle with powdered sugar.

***************
Carrot Loaf

2 lb carrots, peeled, & cut into 1/4" slices
5 oz unsalted butter
1/4 lb mushrooms, sliced
1/2 lb spinach, cleaned, stems removed
5 eggs
4 oz grated Swiss cheese
1 tsp salt
1 tsp freshly-ground black pepper

Saute carrots in 2 oz of butter until tender. Chop coarsely & reserve in mixing bowl. Over HI heat, sauté mushrooms in 1-oz of butter until tender. Chop coarsely & reserve in mixing bowl.

Sauté spinach in 1-oz of butter. Chop coarsely & reserve in lg mixing bowl. Beat together remaining eggs & cheese. Combine thoroughly w carrots & mushrooms. Add salt & pepper. Taste & correct seasonings, if necessary.

Preheat oven to 400°. Line bottom of an 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 x 2 1/2" loaf pan w parchment paper. Butter pan & parchment w remaining 1-oz of butter. Fill pan w half the carrot mixture, cover w spinach, & top w remaining carrot mixture. Top w another piece of buttered parchment paper.

Place in a bain-marie, & bake 1 hour & 15 min, or until knife inserted in center comes out clean. Invert onto warm serving platter & remove foil. Slice & serve.

********
Ginger and Carrot Skillet Pancake

1 cup milk 
1/2 cup half and half 
3 large eggs, at room temperature 
1 tbsp light brown sugar 
3 cups peeled and grated carrots 
1/2 cup cooked rice 
1 tbsp grated fresh ginger 
2 tbsp butter 
1/3 cup dry bread crumbs 

Preheat the oven to 350 F. Generously grease a large heavy ovenproof skillet.

In a medium bowl, whisk together the milk, half and half, eggs, and brown sugar until well blended and smooth. Stir in the carrots, rice, and ginger. Pour the mixture into the prepared skillet.

In a skillet over medium heat, melt the butter. Add the bread crumbs and cook over medium high heat, stirring frequently, for about 2 to 3 minutes, or until lightly browned. Sprinkle the bread crumbs evenly over the carrot batter.

Bake for 30 to 35 minutes, or until the pancake is set and a skewer or toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean. remove the skillet from the oven, cut the pancake into wedges, and serve immediately.
6 to 8 pancakes


----------



## mish (Sep 7, 2005)

Amber, almost forgot one of my favorite easy easy recipes.  This is sooo good & a nice twist on mashed potatoes with a pretty orange hue. Nice side for a turkey dinner.


CARROT-POTATO WHIP

4 lg potatoes
4 lg carrots
1 onion
salt & pepper to taste
half & half
butter

Peel potatoes, carrots & onion & cut into large chunks. Cover w water & boil till tender; drain & let stand a few minutes.

Mash potatoes & carrots w a potato masher, adding salt & pepper to taste & half & half as required to make the desired consistency & mixture is fluffy & pale orange in color. Stir in chunks of onions & place in serving dish with a pat or two of butter.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 7, 2005)

carrots are wonderful simmered with turnips and then both veggies are rough cut with knives and seasoned with salt pepper and butter.  the two compliment each other.

carrots are also really nice sauted in butter and olive oil with rosemary.  yum


----------



## middie (Sep 7, 2005)

here's one i posted awhile ago

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10707&highlight=carrot+salad


----------



## kourtney (Sep 13, 2005)

Roasted carrot soup is delicious. Roast several carrots, cut into sticks if they are large, until they are golden brown. Meanwhile, fry an onion in butter and add a couple tablespoons of flour to make a roux. Add a few cups of milk and the carrots. Roughly puree with a hand blender. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Once the milk has come to a simmer and thickened slightly, add some grated extra-old white cheddar -- enough that you taste it, but not enough that it overwhelms the carrots. Serve hot.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2005)

After reading all these exellent carrot recipes, I hesitate to suggest glazed carrots for a side dish.

Cut the carrots into uniform pieces and place them in a single layer in a covered saute pan.  Cover with cold water, a tablespoon or two of butter and a quarter cup of brown or white sugar.  Bring to a boil, covered, and cook until almost done.  Remove the cover and cook over high heat until almost all the water is gone.  Shake the pan back and forth on the burner to toss the carrots around in the melted butter/sugar combination until all the water is gone and there is a syrupy coating on the carrots.


----------



## luvs (Sep 13, 2005)

i am incredibly in favor of the absolute basics. buttered carrots, a somewhat excessive amount of ground sage, a sprinkling of seasalt, a little fresh-cracked black pepper..... delicicious.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 13, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> After reading all these exellent carrot recipes, I hesitate to suggest glazed carrots for a side dish.
> 
> Cut the carrots into uniform pieces and place them in a single layer in a covered saute pan. Cover with cold water, a tablespoon or two of butter and a quarter cup of brown or white sugar. Bring to a boil, covered, and cook until almost done. Remove the cover and cook over high heat until almost all the water is gone. Shake the pan back and forth on the burner to toss the carrots around in the melted butter/sugar combination until all the water is gone and there is a syrupy coating on the carrots.


 

I do this all the time, the family loves them however I just throw the brown sugar and butter on after they are done cooking ...talk of laziness


----------



## Constance (Sep 13, 2005)

*Carrot Relish* 

             8 carrots 
             2 medium sized heads cabbage 
             8 small onions 
             8 sweet red and green peppers 
             ½ cup canning salt (scant) 

            Grind the vegetables in food chopper. Put in a large bowl or crock,             add salt and let stand 2 hours. Drain and wash off salt, adding a             cup of water to do it. Mix: 

             6 scant cups sugar 
             3 cups cider vinegar 
             1 teaspoon celery seed 
             1 teaspoon mustard seed 

            Add to drained vegetables. Put in sterilized jars and seal. Requires             no cooking and keeps well.

*Note: If you are not going to keep this refrigerated, it's going to need a boiling water bath.


----------



## Constance (Sep 13, 2005)

Carrot & Pineapple Salad

My mom always made this for me...I love it! I'm not sure about the amounts here, so you'll have to use your own good sense. She made it in a 9x13 pyrex dish.

1 can crushed pineapple, juice reserved
1 cup grated carrot
1-2 boxes orange jello

Prepare jello according to instructions, using the reserved pineapple juice for part of the cold liquid called for. Stir in pineapple and carrots and refrigerate until chilled. Yummy!


----------

